# Is Olight a good brand?



## cheeman150 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is the quality of all their flashlights good? are all their flashlights reliable? and how does it stack up to competition such as Fenix,surefire, and nitecore


----------



## flashflood (Nov 6, 2011)

They have a long track record of making top notch stuff. That said, I would not recommend buying any light on brand alone. Look at the reviews of specific lights. CPFer selfbuilt is the gold standard for reviews.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 6, 2011)

cheeman150 said:


> Is the quality of all their flashlights good? are all their flashlights reliable? and how does it stack up to competition such as Fenix,surefire, and nitecore



olights are okay, they are the sister company of sorts of 4Sevens and Fenix.


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

if you are long enough in this bussiness, you would know that Olight and Fenix is one of the oldest brands that have been around since 2006. So, yes...they are a steady company with already a lot of product lines release. The M series are their best selling line so far (especially M20). Yes, there are some products that were not up to the standard, but their M series products should be given five stars only for the durability after all these years


----------



## lightfooted (Nov 6, 2011)

I own an Olight M21...I think it's pretty good. I would rate the M series close to Surefire quality. Their prices more than make up for that small difference.


----------



## uncle wong (Nov 6, 2011)

Realible & durable .


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

lightfooted said:


> I would rate the M series close to Surefire quality


I wouldnt want to go that far on rating them though


----------



## tre (Nov 6, 2011)

It goes without saying the Surefire lights are more reliable and have the best warranty (but you pay for it). Nitecore is certainly at the bottom of that list. I've had issues with every Nitecore I've owned. There have been quite a lot of problems with their piston lights and many on here are having issues with the new "tiny monster". Olight and Fenix are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Zenbaas (Nov 6, 2011)

tre said:


> It goes without saying the Surefire lights are more reliable and have the best warranty (but you pay for it). Nitecore is certainly at the bottom of that list. I've had issues with every Nitecore I've owned. There have been quite a lot of problems with their piston lights and many on here are having issues with the new "tiny monster". Olight and Fenix are somewhere in the middle.



I suppose it depends on the user's experience with those brands. I've read of one user on this forum who has had multiple tailcap failures with the surefires he purchased for his tactical team. In case you ask, here is the link to the thread : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3775639 
To the OP: Olight is a good brand as far as I know and from what I've seen. They have some excellent lights in their lineup.


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

tre said:


> Nitecore is certainly at the bottom of that list. I've had issues with every Nitecore I've owned. There have been quite a lot of problems with their piston lights and many on here are having issues with the new "tiny monster". Olight and Fenix are somewhere in the middle.


Nitecore and Jetbeam was and always has been in the bottom in terms of quality. Yes, they make remarkable products. That applies only on papers. They never really do the testing and proper QC before launching the products into the market. Let's hope the PA10 650lm (1x14500) wont mess up as the TM11 and Intellicharge.

By the way, let's get back to the topic. As mentioned, Olight was just a number away after Fenix in terms of the most reliable and trustable manufacturer in China. So, as long as the age of the company, I would think Olight has proven that they are not a hit and go company


----------



## davecroft (Nov 6, 2011)

I have an Olight i2. A nice little light and well priced. Does everything it is claimed to, but the threads are a little slack leading to mode skipping. But it has never let me down and I use it a lot for EDC.

BTW I have to agree about Nitecore. I love the look of their lights and they are very nicely built, but the UI in a lot of their lights needs work. A shame because they do push the boundaries quite a lot. If you want cutting edge technology, chose Nitecore, but don't expect 100% reliability. (Sorry gone off topic).


----------



## cummins4x4 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have an Olight SR51 and an ITP both good lights IMO. I agree they are not sure fires but they aren't SF prices either.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

kreisler said:


> as can be seen from many youtube videos, Olight (new Chairman since 2010: David Chow) has been partnering with 4Sevens (Chairman, Founder & Owner: David Chow)


agreed....



kreisler said:


> co-founder of Fenix) which is itself an US-American company.
> Olight's pricing is higher than Fenix from what i can tell. And 4Sevens (and SureFire) are even higher than that.


This is not correct. He never was involved as co-founder of Fenix. Fenixstore.com (David's) was kicked out as Fenix dealer due to its violation in prices. A co-owner of Fenix wouldnt be kicked out of his own company?

By the way, the old owner of Olight is not much involved in Olight's production line anymore. Along with other new brands that were born in 2010 and 2011, I see that their products are not as aggresive as it used to. However, I need to admit that as far as SR series, Olight has done an incredible job at making it a solid unit. As I mention above, companies like Fenix and Olight wouldnt like to push things into boundary. While others would say anything to anybody, they tend to be the 'surefire' of Chinese brand and play it conservatively


----------



## kreisler (Nov 6, 2011)

lautamas said:


> ..not as aggresive as it used to... wouldnt like to push things into boundary... tend to be the 'surefire' of Chinese brand and play it conservatively


Hi, are you hinting at the pricing policy or the updating policy? (please explain if possible, your quote)

With regard to the latter I have the feeling that biggos such as Olight, Fenix and SureFire have a hard time with updating their products with the latest LED technology and they keep producing old best-selling products with the same old LED (e.g. Q5, R5). In the current 2011 Surefire PDF catalog i have a hard time finding _any_ flashlight with XML LED.. and Olight has released only a few updated models. Just yesterday i found out that Zhongwin (a sizeable OEM and ODM company; their own brand XENO) ships their models with the Cree XML U2 led, which is rather amazing. So in future, i am tending to purchase models by Solarforce or Zhongwin (they keep the pace of the LED development) rather than supporting the conservative (and expensive) global players.


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

kreisler said:


> Hi, are you hinting at the pricing policy or the updating policy? (please explain if possible, your quote)


I was actually referring to their product lines and how they rate their torches (read: not overrated). I wouldnt comment on pricing policy. Fenix is more expensive because with the same price, you can get a Jetbeam or any other torches with extra lumens. Can you imagine Fenix is releasing a PD32 just a couple of weeks ago with 313lm and R5 in it? While others are playing XM-L, fenix goes with R5. What can be more conservative than that? 
It's not that Fenix cannot source for XM-L or even house an XM-L in an EDC such as PD32.
Anyhow, Olight released the T series in R5 as well while other brands (such as Thrunite at that time) was already in XML area for their EDCs.


----------



## davecroft (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't consider 4Sevens or Olight to be in the same league as Fenix. My limited experience with 4Sevens and Olight is that in general, they are not quite up to the standard of Fenix. I don't mind so much with Olight as they are a slightly cheaper brand, but unfortunately I haven't been really impressed with 4Sevens products so far.


----------



## Confederate (Nov 14, 2011)

I've bought a number of Olight M20s and can say that finding a better light would be difficult. I'm not a lumens hog and go for the 320 lumen model. Why? The low setting is rated 5 lumens for 600 hours! That's good enough to read by in a tent or a power outage. The light can be set for high/strobe if you want to use it for a defensive tool (either by the side switch or the rear switch). I don't see why a Surefire would rate higher. I initially bought the single-mode model (P60) for the rear blast ability, and the Olight can be set the same way. The light can temporarily blind an assailant and the Olight (M20) has excellent runtime. Runtime, durability, and the ability to be used as a self defense and outdoors tool are all the criteria I use to judge a good light. The M20 also is geared towards flood light, and that's good. I got a great light for throw from Deal Extreme, and use that when throw is needed. It was about $40, but I prefer flood.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 14, 2011)

my personal experience is a friends T10-T R5, I thought it was extremely well made and felt tough as nails, simple tactical ui was nice too, i didnt buy one because they seem to have a thing for 100 lumen mid modes which is twice what id want. I would buy an olight though for sure, above fenix def.
I have four nitecores all work perfectly and all well made lights i trust, they feel very solid too, my oldest extreme has had solme abuse and keeps going nicely - off topic maybe but i see a lot of negative nightcore around at the mo. my surefire e1l was by far the nicest light and the one i trusted most ( got stolen though :-( )


----------



## BigBluefish (Nov 15, 2011)

I had both a 2008 T-10 and T-20T. Excellent lights. Just decided I didn't care for the beam pattern and the cool tints. Might try a newer T20 one of these days.


----------



## LGT (Nov 15, 2011)

I have both the I25 Infinitum and the 'T10 3w. Both work as described. The I15 has a slight greenish tint. But the t10 has a nice beam. All in all, I think they're decent lights,


----------



## kreisler (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Olight a good brand?


----------



## Jaygnar (Nov 15, 2011)

got an m20 awhile back, great light, as good as any I have ever seen personally.


----------



## esrevenge (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good info for you and the other posters about Olight.

I had no idea at all about the companies background until now.

It makes be feel better about getting an i3, I was on on the fence ...


----------



## jondotcom (Nov 15, 2011)

Love my little ITP and Olight AA/AAA lights!


----------



## kartracer77 (Nov 16, 2011)

They are a good brand, I own several: SR51, M20s, T15, A3-TI, and a ITP A3


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 16, 2011)

It's interesting about the factories.

I've often wondered how many actual manufacturers there are in china. It's quite obvious a lot of brands are too similar to be made in seperate facilities.


----------



## Chidwack (Nov 16, 2011)

My first quality LED was an Olight M20s S2. This light put me on the path to becoming a flashiholic and really peaked my interest in hi quality, hi performance LEDs. Up until that time I basically judged all LED lights from lights that are several years old. I had no idea that LED technological had advanced to where it had surpassed other lighting systems in performance and output. Up until that time I was only aware of increased battery life when using LED lights. 

I have many other lights that are brighter and throw farther than my M20 but I'm not sure any are built better than my original M20. I trust it more to work properly every time than most any of my other lights. I also love that I can run this light on high mode for over 4 hours on just one quality 18650 battery. That's a big plus for me.


----------



## mhphoto (Nov 16, 2011)

I only have one Olight, but I know of three other people who have them and have never had a problem. My old T20-M feels solid as a rock and never fails to light.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the M20S when i got it i compared it to my Fenix TK10 and found it to be much more versatile than the Fenix in terms of modes and battery options but not so tank-like built like the TK.Conclusion is that i would and probably will buy another Olight or more and i think its a great brand :wave:


----------



## slannesh (Nov 16, 2011)

My Olight T10/15 was my first higher end flashlight and I love the thing. Now, I've only had it for a year but it's my EDC and does an admirable job and I love the utility of being able to swap the body to use AA batteries in a pinch. I usually feed it RCR123 to get the higher output on high when I need it but when I was shopping around the easy conversion to AA was the thing that swung me to the Olight. I've since picked up a couple of other higher end flashlights (A Zebralight H51Fc and a Fenix TK41) but all in all i've been very happy with my Olight and wouldn't hesitate to look at them again.


----------



## ExtremeX (Nov 16, 2011)

I really love both of my Olights. The M30 was my very first larger sized flashlight out of the bunch, 3rd flashlight Ive ever purchased. The M3X has turned into one of my favorite lights after owning it.

I think they are well made / well designed.


----------



## hiuintahs (Nov 17, 2011)

slannesh said:


> My Olight T10/15 was my first higher end flashlight and I love the thing. Now, I've only had it for a year but it's my EDC and does an admirable job and I love the utility of being able to swap the body to use AA batteries in a pinch. .......



I love Olight and have a T25T. I'd like to get the single AA T15 but noticed that you can get the T10 tube to convert to CR123. But you can also do it the other way around. I'd like to have both capabilities. Do you know which way works best or are the heads identical. I actually started another thread asking this very question before looking here. Anyhow just curious in case you don't see the other thread.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 18, 2011)

hey guys, what's the official(!) webpage for the

Olight iTP SA2?

i cant find the product webpage on olightworld.com


----------



## lightfooted (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty sure it doesn't have one, not that I have found anyway...I bought my SA1 from Shining Beam, he had a pretty good description over there.


----------



## The Last Space Orb (Nov 18, 2011)

I live on acreage in rural Washington State. My Olight SR91 blows up my entire pasture to expose coyotes, bobcats and uninvited crazy neighbors.:wave: Excellent quality flamethrower.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 18, 2011)

hiuintahs said:


> I love Olight and have a T25T. I'd like to get the single AA T15 but noticed that you can get the T10 tube to convert to CR123. But you can also do it the other way around. I'd like to have both capabilities. Do you know which way works best or are the heads identical. I actually started another thread asking this very question before looking here. Anyhow just curious in case you don't see the other thread.



The Olight T10 / T15 head is the same. It functions best with 3V CR123 or 3.7V lion batteries in either CR123 or 14500 format. Better mode spacing and a higher High output.When using 1.5V or less AA batteries, there is little to no brightness change when switching between Med and High modes. I run mine with the AA size tube and a 14500 lion battery. I like the 4" length more than 3.5" when using CR123


----------



## Burgess (Nov 18, 2011)

Just to clarify . . . .


David Chow / 4Sevens / FenixStore wasn't simply a Fenix _*dealer*_ ,


He was the Fenix exclusive North American* DISTRIBUTOR *! ! !



_


----------



## hiuintahs (Nov 19, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> The Olight T10 / T15 head is the same. It functions best with 3V CR123 or 3.7V lion batteries in either CR123 or 14500 format. Better mode spacing and a higher High output.When using 1.5V or less AA batteries, there is little to no brightness change when switching between Med and High modes. I run mine with the AA size tube and a 14500 lion battery. I like the 4" length more than 3.5" when using CR123



Thanks for the clarification. I did order the T15 with T10 body. It was cheaper for me to do it that way than the other way around. I kind of figured out with the medium and high modes almost the same level on AA battery that the mode spacings were designed with a CR123 in mind. The AA battery would require around twice the current to meet the CR123 high mode and I think we're up against AA battery current draw limitations...........just a guess.

So I'm planning on using this primarily as a CR123 light or maybe look into 14500 battery like you have. I have an iTP SA2 and love it so might look for a good deal on an SA1 as my single AA light. I love that button for changing modes.


----------



## hiuintahs (Nov 19, 2011)

I really like Olight/iTP. I did a runtime test for the Olight T25T and the iTP SA2 2AA lights run on high and medium as a comparison. Both are XP-G R5 versions. Batteries were freshly charged Eneloops. Both are very well regulated and efficient. Note the medium mode on the SA2 is a lot lower........and thus the longer run time. Of course the SA2 could be raised up to the medium level of the T25T with its infinite adjustment feature. This is just the preset medium of the iTP.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 19, 2011)

beautiful graph, thanks. which cells did you use in the SA2?


----------



## hiuintahs (Nov 19, 2011)

kreisler said:


> beautiful graph, thanks. which cells did you use in the SA2?



They were run with freshly charged rechargeable Eneloops, so that each run had the same baseline and fixed amount of energy to make the comparisons equal.

Just for fun, here is the efficiency (which one puts out the most light over time for a fixed amount of energy input) as calculated by the area under the curve:

iTP SA2 medium mode: 2750 X 699 minutes = 1922250
Olight T25 medium mode: 5980 X 263 minutes = 1572740
Olight T25 high: 10900 X 110 minutes = 1199000
iTP SA2 high: 12100 X 92 minutes = 1113200

Conclusion:
Note that the highest efficiency was the light running on the lower mode. It is to be expected that the brighter a flashlight is the less time the battery will last. However, the relationship isn't exactly linear as the run time at the lower outputs is more than the drop in output. For example if the output on medium was exactly half that which it was on high then the run time isn't just twice what it was on high. It's actually more. This is to be expected since the specification on LED's shows the relationship of output not exactly linear. And the circuit driver efficiency losses are also slightly magnified at higher output. So for me it's not always about having the brightest flashlight but the most efficient one.

I like the SA2 over the T25 except for the reflector. The SA2 has a smooth reflector and so has a slightly longer throw while the T25 has a slight orange peel (OP) to the reflector which smooths out the beam and provides a better transition from spot to flood. Some like to have the maximum throw. For me I prefer a little more flood. But the SA2 is fun with that button to switch modes rather than to twist the head. That is the coolest aspect of the SA2.


----------



## d7e7r7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Any have an M20s and a Fenix TK15 or PD32?
I want to buy a new flashlight but a few people on this forum have said that their M20s suffers quite bad PWM, any owners recognized this?


----------



## edpmis02 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an M20s R5.. and pwm is bad on low mode. I heard it is 100hz. Looks like my minimag on low mode. It was $49 during a black Friday sale.. so not going to complain, but not would have been unhappy at full price. I would have gone with a tk15 due to more levels and no Pwm.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered the S65 yesterday. I am hoping they are a good reliable brand.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 5, 2012)

They did not center my emitter in the S65... It's pretty off.
I am really disappointed in Olight.

The quality seems severely lacking. I can see it being dropped and having the battery carrier snap. The tube is extremely thin and feels gritty.
Doesn't seem worth the price. I should have gotten a TK41.

My JetBeam PA40 is much better.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Jan 6, 2012)

SR-51 owner here. Pretty impressed with it. Comes with a real nice case and quality materials throughout. Battery holders seem good as well. I dont use it much or abuse it at all but its worked fine and reliably and puts out a nice beam. I own many Surefire's, Malkoff's and HDS and 2 Quarks. This is above the Quarks in quality but below the others, obviously. It is however a good quality light.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an M20 R2, M20 Special Edition titanium SST50 , and an M20S S2 - I like the M20s!

In terms of pure build quality, the M20 SST50's threads are pretty gritty, but I think that is more down to the difficulty in machining the titanium, and the nature of the material itself, rather than any great failure in quality control. If I use the M20's aluminium tailcap and head on the titanium body tube, it feels fine. Titanium head or tail on the titanium body, and it feels rough.

Electronically speaking, the SST50 is barely turning over in the M20 SE - the driver is only putting out a little more current than in the XR-E R2 or XP-G S2 model. Not a quality control issue, just a bit of a shame not to better utilise the capabilities of the LED used. 

With regards to PWM, I can't say that I notice it. If I go looking for it, I can certainly find it - for instance, waving the light in front of a white wall in wide arks, I'll see a string of circles of light on the wall. In normal day to day use though, I can't say that I notice the light flickering. Perhaps I'm just not as susceptible as some people (if nothing else, I'm old and short sighted, so perhaps my eyes aren't good enough).

If we took the M20 SE out of the equation - the titanium threads and under driven SST50 obviously being issues specific to that particular light - I am plenty happy with the build, function and performance of the M20s.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 6, 2012)

I love my SR51 and M3X. Both are very good lights. Olight makes some quality stuff.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 6, 2012)

It all depends what you mean by "good". If you mean does the flashlight turn on every time and is it bright I think olight and fenix are excellent companies. 

Personally, I hate green tinted flashlights so much I dismiss BOTH fenix and olight. The prevalence of green tints in their xml lines is well documented. Some argue this is unavoidable in xml but I disagree because I have some xml lights that are never green on any output level. Others hate pwm but I don't see the blinks so it doesn't bother me. Its all a matter of personal preference. 

I don't believe a consumer should have to play the "tint lottery" on any flashlight that costs over $100

I prefer eagletac. Every one I have produces white light (of course it is entirely anecdotal since I only own a few of them). I do hear their customer service MAY leave something to be desired but I cannot comment since I've never needed customer service on eagletac, olight, or fenix. I just stopped buying fenix and olight due to green tints.


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an Olight M31 Triton on its way to me from the Marketplace. 

I will admit right off the bat to not having a high opinion of the foreign made LED lights, just didn't have enough exposure to them to know which ones where the good ones I suppose. At a get-together awhile back, a friend of mine brought along his M30 Triton. This same guy is employed in the security field, he does martial arts, and always has awesome hard-use gear. I was surprised to see it with his other stuff until I picked it up and turned it on. My casual inspection turned into constant fiddling because I just couldn't put it down. The build quality and substantial weight and feel were immediately apparent. Very bright, very tough. The side switch on the tailcap for strobe and mode-switching is genius. The clip was very robust, no rattles, no cheap feel. I didn't want to put it down. I knew at that point I would have one.


----------



## applevalleyjoe (Feb 23, 2013)

I was thinking of buying an OLIGHT SR 51. Looked pretty good on paper. Unfortunately, read the reviews on Amazon and now I am rather reluctant to pull the pin on one. Granted, cognizant of the fact that owner reviews are often just opinions...some good, some bad...I am nonetheless concerned. Any input???


----------



## Edi (Feb 23, 2013)

I have 4 fenix lights and one light, the tk15 gave me some issues with not always turning on so I gave it away. The ld10 completely died on me and I just got it sent back after a warranty head replacement. I don't like how when the battery is low they sometimes won't turn on? Even in low... Leave it for a while then it does? Any body else? I have one olight sr51... I think it's one of the best lights I have and can't flaw it! 

So IMHO olight is better!


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow havnt been here in ages and this ol thread pops up, i did reply but can update. I now own a M20s G2 and it is my fav light, it has a nice white tint and amazing throw for its size. and feels really well made, i will buy more m20's ( waiting for xm-l2 ) and am looking at one of there sr lights now. also worth mentioning that they have a nice in hand feel due to the notibly different knurling they use on there lights.


----------



## jcw122 (Feb 24, 2013)

This thread is over a year old...

But I'd say good, but not great.


----------



## kmorar556 (Feb 24, 2013)

tre said:


> It goes without saying the Surefire lights are more reliable and have the best warranty (but you pay for it). Nitecore is certainly at the bottom of that list. I've had issues with every Nitecore I've owned. There have been quite a lot of problems with their piston lights and many on here are having issues with the new "tiny monster". Olight and Fenix are somewhere in the middle.



GRR!! I just bought the P25 hopefully I dont have any problems with mine...:thinking:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had my i1 EOS for just over a year. So far, it's been 100% reliable. The fit and finish is very good. I've experimented using an IMR 16340 in it. WOW, what a little rocket! I did email Olight ahead of time; they assured me a 16340 was fine to use, but that it may get hot...


----------



## holylight (Feb 25, 2013)

olight good really good!!

i like my s20 a lot


----------



## Pilot (Feb 25, 2013)

They seem like a good value, but I have not tried any yet.


----------



## holylight (Feb 25, 2013)

välineurheilija said:


> I have the M20S when i got it i compared it to my Fenix TK10 and found it to be much more versatile than the Fenix in terms of modes and battery options but not so tank-like built like the TK.Conclusion is that i would and probably will buy another Olight or more and i think its a great brand :wave:





Pilot said:


> They seem like a good value, but I have not tried any yet.



see the flashlight review. and hope u find yours soon


----------



## xevious (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd rank them about on par with Fenix, in terms of quality and functionality. Olight and Fenix take slightly different design approaches. Each brand has their winners and others (I wouldn't consider any of their lights losers, as even their cheapest tends to beat out the respected Chinese brands like Ultrafire and Romisen). Personally, I think Fenix offers more winning designs, but Olight still comes up with great offerings. The M2x series is one of Olight's best. Even Fenix hasn't managed to make a long running light series like this that maintains decent part compatibility across sub models over time.


----------



## gradio (Feb 26, 2013)

Recent purchase of two i1's, SS, sale, is a bargain to me. I like them but just not my desired edc.

add - I have no other Olight's


----------



## Yorgi (Feb 27, 2013)

I would rate Olight slightly below Fenix/4Sevens. Surefire and HDS are even better but you also pay for that level of quality.

I own 4 Olights and they have been hit and miss. The M20 is one of my fav lights - amazing build quality, very bright and excellent interface. My T25-R5 is a little flaky, it has issues changing modes sometimes. The T10 is about on par with my Fenix lights, it would make a good compact EDC. I like to buy i3's when they are on sale and give them as gifts. At $15 I think the i3 is probably the best AAA light for the money (it blows away the Fenix E01).


----------



## Kaboby (May 13, 2014)

i recently just bought my first LED flashlight , its a Olight S15 baton /w extender tube... ITS AMAZING !!!!....

i got mine from ebay for around 40 USD, man....what a bargain, and for that price i think it's really good, although i have never had a chance to hold a fenix or 4seven light.


Just ordered my 2nd LED flashlight "Olight ST25" the other days....still waiting for it to arrive !!!


----------



## RetroTechie (May 13, 2014)

I have bought 3 Olights so far (S10-L2, i3S and an S15 Ti), and *each* of those has very good build quality, good efficiency compared with other lights in their class, and generally good price/quality ratio. And I like the design / features of these lights.

I only have a set of Fenix headlamps so far (HL20), which weren't my 1st choice, but they were a good deal & also good build quality.

So generally I'd feel confident buying either brand again. That said: I think you should judge any light *individually*. Who made it is an important factor in that decision, but far from the only one. Some manufacturers only make cheap junk, some make almost exclusively good lights. But most manufacturers (even respected ones) have hit & miss models, and what's hit or miss _may_ depend on what you're looking for.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 13, 2014)

I have several olight products m20 original 
S20 baton 
S15 baton
M31 triton
M21
Thet have all served very well with moderate abuse.
For the price paid they are all worth getting even compaid to other brands the stack up well


----------



## Tyler A (May 13, 2014)

I have a t20 that is one of my favorite carry lights, have had it almost a year and it has its fair share of drops and it holding up just fine. It is a great light, fit & finish is excellent


----------



## ven (May 14, 2014)

Simple answer yes imo very good.I only have 3 of their lights so far,the m20 matches or exceeds pretty much any other light I have in build for the money.Very solid nice sized light.

Some new olights this year I have my eye on


----------



## välineurheilija (May 14, 2014)

I have:
-S20
-I3 eos
-I1 eos
-S80
-SR51
The SR51 was broken when i got it but i got a new one in a week from my dealer and it took a week because they did not have another one in stock so it came from the importer.
Nothing else bad to say about Olight


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2014)

I had an M22 and i3s. Both great quality lights, especially the M22. Built like a tank and performed just as well. I sold it because I didn't like the cool white (won it in a contest) and the i3s tint was greenish-blue. Not horrible though. I just wish they offered all or most of their lights in a neutral white (no, not dirty yellow, EagleTac)


----------



## radiopej (Aug 8, 2014)

I have bought a few I3S flashlights, S10, M10, and T25.

Overall, great products. The S10 had a really greenish tinge, but the new series now uses the newer XM-L2. My M10 is absolutely perfect for what it's designed for with a clean beam.

The i3S is very good, although the one my friend bought had switching issues until I cleaned up the threads. It's the only one out of 8 that I've seen have issues though.

The T25 is solid, though I can't take out the damn tail switch.

I have an M20 coming soon too.

I think that they're solidly built and a quick check on arrival sorts out any of the trivial issues simply (though that should not be necessary).

EDIT: I'm really loving my M10. It's quickly becoming my primary EDC light that I reach for, although a tiny part of that is because it's on my belt rather than in my pocket  My favourite brands are probably Olight and Fenix, especially due to the UI. The Olights generally have the added advantage of RCR123 support for the single celled ones.


----------



## wvdavidr (Aug 8, 2014)

I have 6 Olights and have had no troubles. That's a better track record for me than Fenix, Surefire, or Eagletac.


----------



## LeftThumb (Sep 25, 2014)

2 s10 batons, 1 m22 warrior. Perfect. 1 m3x triton, broke after 5 seconds of usage.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 25, 2014)

My very limited experience and still very new olights, doing good. Impressed with the build quality. Have 2 S10-L2, and a friend's new M22, so far so good.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 25, 2014)

my Olight SR52 is flat out amazing! Compared to my 3 Nitecores and 7 Fenix lights it crushes all 3 Nitecores and is neck and neck with my TK51 for a heftier size thrower in quality.


----------



## magellan (Aug 13, 2015)

I have the Olight S20 Baton, T15 titanium, TC15 stainless steel, both with the 2xAA extensions, and several i3S EOS Pocket Keychain lights in different colors and have been quite happy with all of them. I like the full recurved clips, tail magnets, mode spacing, high mode brightness, it all works for me. To find something I like a lot better in a small light I have to go to something like one of my Peak or TnC lights which are a lot more money.

I agree with Yorgi that the i3s is probably the best AAA light for the money and like him look for them on sale and give them as gifts. They luv 'em.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

I've five or six Olight, I'm quite happy with all of them. 
A favorite.


----------



## Marfenix (Aug 13, 2015)

I just received my ordered Olight S30RII. Cannot wait until it gets dark. First impression: everything is in working order and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## radiopej (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep. They're very inventive and the quality is pretty much at Fenix level for the 18650 lights. The smaller lights slightly more likely to have issues in my experience but still quite good.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 12, 2015)

Olight is right up there in design and QC now. I have 4 Olights in my collection SR52,M2X-UT, M3X-UT,R40A. The build quality on all of them is first rate. I consider the SR52 to be one of the best high output general purpose lights I have ever purchased. The bigger Javelots are benchmark lights and set new standards. My R40A is just a good damn light, I really wish the Olight R40A specific sheath came with the light and that I did not have to buy it separately but still love the light. As far as I know there is no other light out there its size that runs off a 26650. 

My only complaint is the whole XP-L HI de dome M2X debacle. I dont know what the originally domed emitter started out as. The de dome was crudely done at the Olight factory leaving a ring around the emitter with jagged pieces of the base of the hacked off dome in the footprint ring. According to the serial # on my M2X it is indeed supposed to be a dome less XP-L. I have poured over Cree data sheets trying to track down what is actually in the light and still have no clue. I do know that its claimed output seems to be as advertised and it throws farther than advertised. Unfortunately theres artifacts in the beam. Ring around the hot spot and those little jagged pieces of the dome base are large enough to show as a couple tiny dark holes right outside the corona of the beam.

Besides that, all 4 lights are perfectly built and perform as advertised.


----------



## wvdavidr (Sep 12, 2015)

wvdavidr said:


> I have 6 Olights and have had no troubles. That's a better track record for me than Fenix, Surefire, or Eagletac.



A year later and more successes for Olight and another failure for Fenix.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 12, 2015)

Only have 2 Olights so far, with another still in the mail.
The 1st Olight that I have, the M20 Warrior Premium that I had since it was launched in 2008, and M2X-UT Javelot that I've received about a month ago.
An Olight S1 Baton is still in the mail from China.

Quality wise, I have no complaint with the 2 lights that I have. The build quality is excellent, to me on par with Fenix.
However, like CC74, the de-dome M2X debacle is a bit of concern on Olight's reputation.
My M2X-UT is an F series, so I can see a small dome on top of the emitter, unlike the advertised domeless emitter on the early E series.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 13, 2015)

Good brand? I would say, YES! Though there were issues in their "R" series lights lights, specifically the S30R model, I've never heard any other big issues regarding this brand. Olight was quick to admit the issues on the S30R model and did some replacements on the tailcaps before and recently released a refined S30R II. Personally, I have 4 Olights and I haven't encountered any issue at all. Am currently waiting for the new S1 to arrive to bring my collection up to 5.


----------



## insanefred (Sep 13, 2015)

Damn, this thread is old. 

If I had to answer this question now. Quality and reliability, probably pretty good. But Olight only has tactical and more tactical lights all equip with the latest strobby mcstrob fab that needs to die, oh yeah and they are tactical black for your tactical needs. :tired::sigh::thumbsdow


----------



## dc38 (Sep 13, 2015)

insanefred said:


> Damn, this thread is old.
> 
> If I had to answer this question now. Quality and reliability, probably pretty good. But Olight only has tactical and more tactical lights all equip with the latest strobby mcstrob fab that needs to die, oh yeah and they are tactical black for your tactical needs. :tired::sigh::thumbsdow



Bro, have you even used all the olights?


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 13, 2015)

I have an older A3 EOS ti AAA that I like.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 13, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I have an older A3 EOS ti AAA that I like. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## asdalton (Sep 13, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Good brand? I would say, YES! Though there were issues in their "R" series lights lights, specifically the S30R model, I've never heard any other big issues regarding this brand. Olight was quick to admit the issues on the S30R model and did some replacements on the tailcaps before and recently released a refined S30R II. Personally, I have 4 Olights and I haven't encountered any issue at all. Am currently waiting for the new S1 to arrive to bring my collection up to 5.



I'm on the fence about trying the S30R II. I worry about lights with built-in charging due to them having more ways to fail, as the early S30R demonstrates. (I made an exception for the Streamlight Strion LED, because Streamlight has decades of experience with rechargeable lights.)

My Olight T20 and M22 have given me no problems. My older M20 worked perfectly before I sold it. I haven't had any failures with any of the other popular brands (Surefire, Eagletac, Fenix, FourSevens) either.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 13, 2015)

I only have one, and it's Vinh modded (M2Xvn) so I can't speak for the stock internals, but the design and quality of it is top notch. It's really a beautiful light to the eye and in the hand.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 13, 2015)

Myself I have,
2 S10R
1 S30RII (expecting another)
1 M3XS-UT
1 M22
1 M20SX

Want
2 S1


Had a little issue with O ring I had forgotten on Javelot, was fixed easy.
S10R, have iffy tail caps using them on included charger, 
In my use anyways, just like S30R had.

Will I buy more, you bet.
My rating, next best thing to Fenix.


----------



## ronniepudding (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a few Olights:

T25 [XP-G2],
S10 [NW XM-L2],
S15 Ti [NW XM-L2],
S15 [CW XM-L2] (the latest revision following the 'R' release),
and two i3s [XP-G2].

These models are in my experience all well-built, reliable, and good value. Their XM-L2 tints are generally poor, though they seem (anecdotally) to be getting better. I have read that the new S1 is not bad in that area...


----------



## Bozzlite (Dec 18, 2017)

I just ordered 3 Olights with their Christmas sale going on through today. Never had Olight before, so I guess I'll find out if they are good or not. 

On the way: S1 Baton Mini, S2 Baton, and M1X Tactical. I think they are throwing in a free HO5 headlight too.

Oops, sorry for the necropost


----------



## richbuff (Dec 18, 2017)

Bozzlite said:


> I just ordered 3 Olights with their Christmas sale going on through today. Never had Olight before, so I guess I'll find out if they are good or not.
> 
> On the way: S1 Baton Mini, S2 Baton, and M1X Tactical. I think they are throwing in a free HO5 headlight too.
> 
> Oops, sorry for the necropost



The person who made the post preceding your post more than two years ago is online now. 

I ordered my Olight S2 Baton Feb. 2016 from GG. This item goes with me whenever I have my keys on me, because they are what it is attached to. 
Much used, nary a bobble.


----------

